

The Hedgehog and the Fox: Learning How To Think - yarapavan
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Hedgehog_and_the_Fox

======
isamuel
This is one of my favorite metaphors. For those of you with an interest in
analytical philosophy (and, really, if you thought this wikipedia link sounded
interesting, you probably do have such an interest), Ronald Dworkin's upcoming
book is called "Justice for Hedgehogs," and is a reference to this idea.

BU had a panel on it:
[http://www.bu.edu/law/events/upcoming/documents/9.25.09Ronal...](http://www.bu.edu/law/events/upcoming/documents/9.25.09RonaldDworkinBrochure_Panels.pdf)

------
gamble
"The fox knows many things, but the hedgehog knows one big thing."

...but the badger knows the most important thing: how to eat hedgehogs.

([http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/6216749/Hedgehogs-...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/wildlife/6216749/Hedgehogs-
in-decline-because-badgers-are-eating-them.html))

------
heed
Let's not forget those Hedgefoxes and Foxhogs who have a large, singular world
view, but aren't blinded by it.

